# Samuel Rutherford on America’s Jezebel, John Cotton, and church government



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 15, 2020)

The first Authors of these wicked opinions were _N. [John] Wheelwright_ some adherents to _M. Wheelright,_ and _Mistress [Anne] Hutchinson._ This woman is called the _American Jezebel,_ she was the wife of _M. William Hutchison_ of _Boston,_ the daughter of _M. [Francis] Marbury,_ sometime preacher in _London_: She was haughty, bold, active in wit, eloquent, vain, and self-conceited, would not stick to lye, and brought these opinions from old _England_ and so was holden for a time out of Church communion, yet admitted, deceived many with extolling of Christ as working all in the souls of believers, as in dead and passive Organs and depressed sanctification and all qualifications of inherent graces as nothing held union with _Christ_ and _justification_ without faith, she drew to her way many godly people and many loose and prophane by a weekly lecture she held in her house, under pretence of repeating sermons, took on her to sit in a chair and to teach men. ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford on America’s Jezebel, John Cotton, and church government.


----------

